# Indian lake ?



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Thinking about heading up this weekend to fish the spillway and lake. but mainly the spillway. Anybody catching anything? Im guess the waters dirty and high, what are yall using?


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I tried today for an hour. No luck. Very few people fishing. Moundwood was high, dirty, and bottom littered with snags. Spillway looked high but I don't know how to fish it so can't give much info on its condition.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Redman1776 said:


> I tried today for an hour. No luck. Very few people fishing. Moundwood was high, dirty, and bottom littered with snags. Spillway looked high but I don't know how to fish it so can't give much info on its condition.


Thanks, i bet all the water flushed the previous fish clear down stream. Probably have to wait a bit for the fish to settle in


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just the opposite all the water will bring them upstream they are looking to spawn and will travel miles till something stops them then settle into areas,below dam.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Thinking about heading up this weekend to fish the spillway and lake. but mainly the spillway. Anybody catching anything? Im guess the waters dirty and high, what are yall using?


Been doing OK at usual spots around spillway side of lake but not seen many people fishing actual spillway as I pass by. Biggest been 21" for me, and manage a few 16-18in each trip. Quite a few 13-14 in. Enough to keep me interested lol. That's been this week.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

used2expedite said:


> Been doing OK at usual spots around spillway side of lake but not seen many people fishing actual spillway as I pass by. Biggest been 21" for me, and manage a few 16-18in each trip. Quite a few 13-14 in. Enough to keep me interested lol. That's been this week.


So your fishing the main lake on the south east side of the lake? what are you using if ya dont mind


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> So your fishing the main lake on the south east side of the lake? what are you using if ya dont mind


Yes for the most part. Mostly the popular areas, a couple not so popular. At indian it seems if you pick 4-5 places and hit em your bound to stumble on oneor two lol. Only real info i can tell ya is to vary retrieve. The ones I've caught have been diff retrieve from nite to nite. Have saw some nice ones caught. I'm pretty much using
husky jerks but see everybody using all the go to baits and producing.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

used2expedite said:


> Yes for the most part. Mostly the popular areas, a couple not so popular. At indian it seems if you pick 4-5 places and hit em your bound to stumble on oneor two lol. Only real info i can tell ya is to vary retrieve. The ones I've caught have been diff retrieve from nite to nite. Have saw some nice ones caught. I'm pretty much using
> husky jerks but see everybody using all the go to baits and producing.


I heard there was a few fishing this weekend.....anyone know if any crappies were caught...? Water temp...?


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

aquaholic2 said:


> I heard there was a few fishing this weekend.....anyone know if any crappies were caught...? Water temp...?


We tried crappie with nada results. Sat nite 2 of us ended up with 8 eyes 16-22in biggest, nice eaters . Couldn't resist trying again sun and made a quick trip up and ended up with 2 a 19 and 20.. I haven't hit em this well for a long time, but I also have been putting in alota time. Deer Creek even produced fairly well for me this winter. Attribute it to Slim's and others posts. Thx!


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

used2expedite said:


> We tried crappie with nada results. Sat nite 2 of us ended up with 8 eyes 16-22in biggest, nice eaters . Couldn't resist trying again sun and made a quick trip up and ended up with 2 a 19 and 20.. I haven't hit em this well for a long time, but I also have been putting in alota time. Deer Creek even produced fairly well for me this winter. Attribute it to Slim's and others posts. Thx!


Going to give it a retired guy try Wednesday.....is the "Hilton" open in the event the crappies are not ready yet.......? AH2


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

From pics I have seen last couple days you will be plenty busy on the crappies woe some bruisers.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Will Indian be producing saugeye tomorrow? I've been traveling a lot of miles lately with poor results I can get closer to home.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> Going to give it a retired guy try Wednesday.....is the "Hilton" open in the event the crappies are not ready yet.......? AH2


Fished from Acheson's in the Yak today, I only caught 6 crappies but they were all nice solid 10-13" fish. I used minnows 20" under a float, my fish came from structure but I saw others doing as good or better 15-20' off shore. Water was decent ( 12-16" V) Nice day on the lake, AH2


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Saugeye are hitting very good! Saw 30-40 fish caught last night! I caught 4 keepers!


----------



## youngbuckohio (Mar 4, 2009)

I myself caught a limit of good saugeye. Fished all day in the rain and caught around 30 fish! Biggest going 21 inches. Most were hitting as hard as a tarpon or snook!


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Main lake or channels, I've been after crappie but eyes would be great.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just installed Minn Kota Ulterra and a Hummingbird and want to try it out. How is the water conditions? Is it muddy? how will the rain effect it. Don't want to drive 2.5 hrs. And not have a shot at catching fish (crappie and/or saugeye)


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

A lot of muddy water areas main lake south side good but know there is or was a lot of muddy water flowing in mound wood and northfork as well as barnes. Fishable for eyes not sure on the crappies


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

fishslim said:


> A lot of muddy water areas main lake south side good but know there is or was a lot of muddy water flowing in mound wood and northfork as well as barnes. Fishable for eyes not sure on the crappies


Moundwood was messy lastnite with debris. No one there and we only tried for a few mins there.moved on and ended up with 8 keepers. Couple 20" 22" one at 25" Biggest I'm guessing 27" cause the tape we had only goes to 25"! Will get back soon as I get it measured/weight. All on blaze brand lures from meijer. Lol, look like clown rapalas, but not!!! Been bashing em with em for couple weeks now. 2.49 in bargain lure bins!! Don't bother lookin at dayton meijers, I've bought em all!!!!!!


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

fishslim said:


> A lot of muddy water areas main lake south side good but know there is or was a lot of muddy water flowing in mound wood and northfork as well as barnes. Fishable for eyes not sure on the crappies


And slim I know you hear it all the time but thank you.. I always targeted eyes at the right time and could manage one or two here and there,even a limit now and then,but after reading posts here and paying attention to current/water instead of just chucking my lure out where everyone else was, I now have a new addiction to go with my crappie obsession!!! And I hope you have big shoulders bro, because I've blamed it all on you to the wife!


----------



## youngbuckohio (Mar 4, 2009)

When I was up there Thursday I fished several locations from moundwood (which was full of crap) to the taco bell channel. Picked up two crappie as well from moundwood. All the fish we kept were full of eggs. Not one single male was caught. The eyes were all hugging the bottom. just moved the bait fast enough to keep it moving on bottom and pausing every so often. They were hitting it on the move though.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Glad you got I to some good ones. I had a really productive night myself. Ended up fishing around 5 hours with 39 keep able fish and throw backs. 17 from one area moved to a similar area with same wind conditions and hit 8.

Then moved to another completely different area with less wind but more current and hit 11 there,left there went to another spot like that one but more wind and hit 3 in 5 casts. Tried to get the 4th keeper but gave up finally. Hit 9 girls from 21" - 23" no monster landed, couple on that came unbuttoned that were very heavy. Josh swim baits Pink slush 2.75 was monet early then rogue jerkbaits big ones main lake small 2 hook in channels. 
Go ahe as described blame me all you want join a growing list of wives who hate me.lol good fishing be safe. Alum on my list for tonight late.


----------



## JEC956 (Mar 1, 2016)

Caught a total of 7 at Indian today. All tight line on bottom with Minnie's. Biggest was 24"


----------



## MarysvilleAngler (Apr 14, 2012)

Good job on fish all. I went to try my luck and got skunked. Guess that why it's fishen not catchen lol. I tried to avoid the crowds. Black hawk was muddy so moved north not a bite. South Bank was full of people don't no if they was catchen any but it's always full of people. Guess I try my luck another day.


----------



## JEC956 (Mar 1, 2016)

MarysvilleAngler said:


> Good job on fish all. I went to try my luck and got skunked. Guess that why it's fishen not catchen lol. I tried to avoid the crowds. Black hawk was muddy so moved north not a bite. South Bank was full of people don't no if they was catchen any but it's always full of people. Guess I try my luck another day.


The south pool was hot today


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I caught 4 from south bank this evening. 14" 16" 17" 19"
All using minnows, 2 tight line, 2 bobber. I still haven't caught a thing using artificial. I threw Big Joshys until my arm got tired then tried Coomer's then blade baits. Not a hit. The bite got hot right when the sun went down for about 20 minutes. I was near the latrines, a couple to my west was catching them one after another most of the evening. A handful of boats trolling the bank, way too early for that IMO.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for tip on Big Joshy


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

undertaker said:


> Thanks for tip on Big Joshy
> View attachment 204489


Nice catch. What kind of retrieve were you using? I tried the same color and couldn't buy a bite.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Slow an steady. 3 keepers and a pretty fair amount of throw backs


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

undertaker said:


> Thanks for tip on Big Joshy
> View attachment 204489


What size is that bj and jig head?


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

3 1/4


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

And man


undertaker said:


> 3 1/4


Thx. Lastnite was slow. Couldn't figure em out lol. Managed 3 and they were all right about 19". All from different spots and all on dif retrieve. Gave one to a nice guy and grandson that bought me a taco lol. They had a nice one and lost him, and they already had a couple keepers. Other than that it appeared slow, except for the " i shoulda been there earlier" I heard couple times.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

used2expedite said:


> Moundwood was messy lastnite with debris. No one there and we only tried for a few mins there.moved on and ended up with 8 keepers. Couple 20" 22" one at 25" Biggest I'm guessing 27" cause the tape we had only goes to 25"! Will get back soon as I get it measured/weight. All on blaze brand lures from meijer. Lol, look like clown rapalas, but not!!! Been bashing em with em for couple weeks now. 2.49 in bargain lure bins!! Don't bother lookin at dayton meijers, I've bought em all!!!!!!


From Fri nite.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

used2expedite said:


> From Fri nite.


Wow! Nice fish! I found some of those blaze baits at the Lima meijer. What retrieve did you use with them?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Limits for everyone last night. One buddy weighed his 6 fish limit - 23 lbs! Not a bad afternoon/early evening on Indian Lake. Leeches under a bobber and Big Joshy's


----------



## fishhunt87 (May 23, 2013)

fishwendel2 said:


> View attachment 204526
> Limits for everyone last night. One buddy weighed his 6 fish limit - 23 lbs! Not a bad afternoon/early evening on Indian Lake. Leeches under a bobber and Big Joshy's


Where can you get leeches?


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

Redman1776 said:


> Wow! Nice fish! I found some of those blaze baits at the Lima meijer. What retrieve did you use with them?


Slow steady,jerk pause,every which way you can lol. Just have stayed persistent with it until I found how they wanted it. I'm not crushing limits of 25inchers, but dammit they have worked well for me. I treated it just like a hj.. They suspend nicely.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

used2expedite said:


> Slow steady,jerk pause,every which way you can lol. Just have stayed persistent with it until I found how they wanted it. I'm not crushing limits of 25inchers, but dammit they have worked well for me. I treated it just like a hj.. They suspend nicely.


Thanks. I've been getting frustrated with artificial. I keep reading about everyone catching fish with them, I can't catch anything with them.


----------



## Kathmandu_Jim44 (Mar 4, 2016)

Redman1776 said:


> Thanks. I've been getting frustrated with artificial. I keep reading about everyone catching fish with them, I can't catch anything with them.


Redman, I was right there with you then I switched to minnows and had a lot better luck. still never crushed them but did better, caught the biggest saugeye I've ever caught there Friday going about 24 inches and 5 pounds. The guys right next to me limited out two days in a row but those were the only guys I saw have that kind of luck. They had real big creek chubs on (half the size of my hand) which was the only thing different than everybody else. So I would suggest big minnows (2 hooks about 6-8 inches apart) and a swivel weight on the bottom tight lining. 

Good luck


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow,great job everyone. I switched gears to crappie this weekend because the eye bite SUCKED at buckeye this weekend


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Kathmandu_Jim44 said:


> Redman, I was right there with you then I switched to minnows and had a lot better luck. still never crushed them but did better, caught the biggest saugeye I've ever caught there Friday going about 24 inches and 5 pounds. The guys right next to me limited out two days in a row but those were the only guys I saw have that kind of luck. They had real big creek chubs on (half the size of my hand) which was the only thing different than everybody else. So I would suggest big minnows (2 hooks about 6-8 inches apart) and a swivel weight on the bottom tight lining.
> 
> Good luck


Actually for us the SMALLER minnows worked for saugeye and catfish hit the bigger minnows


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Six big ones from Saturday night! Cork and red-worms, cork and minnow and Big Joshy's were all winners from this weekend!


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Lots of good fish , hopefully the Lake keeps producing


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Got 19 tonight let all the girls swim kept 6 males 16" to 18". Joshy pink slush and rogue were baits used


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Got 19 tonight let all the girls swim kept 6 males 16" to 18". Joshy pink slush and rogue were baits used


Evening or after dark?


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

Indian was packed. Thank God it thinned out after dark. I got some nice ones, lost some nice ones too. Ended up giving ol guy that I ran into a couple times that kept getting shorts a couple keepers. I can only pray I can throw all night like this guy when I'm his age!! Think he said 77! And he was still going when I left at 430a!


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Caught some lost some, did pick up a couple nice crappie as well. All on Big Joshy ' s


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

undertaker said:


> Caught some lost some, did pick up a couple nice crappie as well. All on Big Joshy ' s


Nice! One of my spots was blown out lastnite. Didn't even check moundwood. Saw a few stringers at taco Bell. All dinks for me, didn't manage any keepers. Lost a lot and a few felt nice.. Never really been into sharpening my hooks(usually lose lure before needed!), but after lastnite, I'm honing em up now!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

used2expedite said:


> Nice! One of my spots was blown out lastnite. Didn't even check moundwood. Saw a few stringers at taco Bell. All dinks for me, didn't manage any keepers. Lost a lot and a few felt nice.. Never really been into sharpening my hooks(usually lose lure before needed!), but after lastnite, I'm honing em up now!





used2expedite said:


> And slim I know you hear it all the time but thank you.. I always targeted eyes at the right time and could manage one or two here and there,even a limit now and then,but after reading posts here and paying attention to current/water instead of just chucking my lure out where everyone else was, I now have a new addiction to go with my crappie obsession!!! And I hope you have big shoulders bro, because I've blamed it all on you to the wife!


Where do you park when fishing the channel at Taco Bell?. I have looked around there a couple of times and did not see any public parking.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Managed 3 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Park in Taco Bell parking lot in back behind drive thew, or Donut shop across the road, or Rite aid parking lot .

I never seen anyone say anything about parking in these 3 areas. Or park down the long paved driveway the butts up to the blue floating docks. 70 % of fisherman park in this spot.

never been an issue with any of the business'es. I've been fishing it for 20 years!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

carp said:


> Park in Taco Bell parking lot in back behind drive thew, or Donut shop across the road, or Rite aid parking lot .
> 
> I never seen anyone say anything about parking in these 3 areas. Or park down the long paved driveway the butts up to the blue floating docks. 70 % of fisherman park in this spot.
> 
> never been an issue with any of the business'es. I've been fishing it for 20 years!


Thank you


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I've parked at Taco bell the few times I have been there and never had an issue. Actually, I may slide down there tomorrow evening eventually


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

Troy Dave said:


> Where do you park when fishing the channel at Taco Bell?. I have looked around there a couple of times and did not see any public parking.


Taco Bell by the dumpster(prob not best with pressure it's getting), there's an alley that runs behind dollar store,or across water at walgreens/cvs drugstore.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Work messes things up for me till Tuesday. Hopefully the fish ain't turned off


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

undertaker said:


> Managed 3 yesterday afternoon.


Was that Thur?? How did water look?? Still choc milk in some places?? Had to take night off and watch some bball. Wed nite we kept a 21, two 19s. Caught around a doz shorts. I had a hawg on real late Wed nite. Lost him when he got me wrapped around a dock. It was like he knew exactly how to pop that dam lure out lol! I was wondering if there is musky in there. Cause when he was thrasin around his head looked like a dam tarpon lol! If it was an eye, it was huge.. Imma go bang em tonight.


----------



## fishnmAster (Jan 3, 2016)

How does the water look? Wanting to go tonight.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Caught 3 keepers on Wednesday, threw back 5 short ones. Had to go back to work Thursday. Boy work sure messes up my fishing.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Didnt do worth a darn last night. Started and finished at Taco Bell. Seen a few caught, mostly on minnows. Tried moundwood and lakeview and seen a few had some there as well. Looked like the bite happened before I got started at 6:40


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Didnt do worth a darn last night. Started and finished at Taco Bell. Seen a few caught, mostly on minnows. Tried moundwood and lakeview and seen a few had some there as well. Looked like the bite happened before I got started at 6:40


Same for us. Couple dinks ,One keeper @16", couple nice crappie. Couldn't figure em out, the hits I got were just a tic, and had a couple just get heavy on the slack.


----------



## MarysvilleAngler (Apr 14, 2012)

Lots of short and one nice one so far today


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice fissh


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Cmon trolling weather! There's been impressive numbers and size of eyes this spring, can't wait to see what trolling brings.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

used2expedite said:


> Same for us. Couple dinks ,One keeper @16", couple nice crappie. Couldn't figure em out, the hits I got were just a tic, and had a couple just get heavy on the slack.


Exact same hits we were getting. Tried every size and color variance of jigs, joshy's, vibees, different retrieves, etc.... Best I could do was I had one snagged for a few seconds. Felt really heavy and I came back with a scale


----------



## MarysvilleAngler (Apr 14, 2012)

The one's I caught were on wind blown points. Wish I had the boat. Seen lots of stringers with fish today. The spillway was busy seen a few guys with stringers down there.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Exact same hits we were getting. Tried every size and color variance of jigs, joshy's, vibees, different retrieves, etc.... Best I could do was I had one snagged for a few seconds. Felt really heavy and I came back with a scale


Much better last nite.. Caught at least 20 shorts, and 3 nice keepers, 16,18,20. They were slammin it anyway I put it to em.
All from one spot.. Did get couple shorts at another spot but nothing like couple hour frenzy I got into. Was a blast!


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

When it's on there is no better feeling for sure


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

undertaker said:


> When it's on there is no better feeling for sure


Bashed shorts all over last night.. managed 3 nice keepers. Did see a few guys catch 6-7 real nice girls in about 15 min @ mwood. It got hectic on em pretty quick lol.


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Was out last night with my cousin/fishing buddy, we limit out!


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

WeaponX said:


> Was out last night with my cousin/fishing buddy, we limit out!


Nice job!! I will be out tonight Fri and Sat hitting em hard! How's water looking with all the wind? What were you throwing?


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll be out there on Sunday night again, the wind was a nonfactor when we were out (around 900pm) but it really picked up around the time we left which was about 2:30 am. Forecast says it's going to be a really calm weekend, prospects are looking almost perfect!

Forgot to mention, we got 6 really nice slabs out there with a minnow under a float about 3 foot deep. Will definitely be bringing more minnows next time and umm..actually paying attention to it lol.

I only used one lure and it was a 3" Blue/white Rapala Shadow Rap and played it like an injured shad. My cousin was throwing all sorts of stuff (cause he just likes trying everything), but he was hitting on Smithwicks, 4 inch. We both noticed, they hit when we just dead stuck it after 2 jerks.


----------

